# Any Taurus revolver problems? I want details!



## PanaDP

I'm considering a blued model 605. Have any of you who actually own a taurus firearm had problems? What kind of problems?

I've heard too many "I heard this about them" kind of rumors going around. Please do not post unless you have reliable, close-at-hand experience. I don't want to start a big stupid argument absed on rumors and trends.


----------



## Baldy

I have had Taurus revolvers in the past and never had any trouble with them. I beleive that the craftmanship is a lot better in the big three and I know the service is. I would buy one if I wanted it for sure as they will get the job done. I been thinking about the Judge myself for awhile.


----------



## drummin man 627

Over at TaurusArmed.net, one guy had a problem with the cylinder binding after a bunch of rounds. It seems the gap was only .004. Now he cleans it more often.
Another guy had a free-wheeling cylinder, but I forget the specifics. 
Check the site. Try both the Revolver section, and the Complaints section.


----------



## TOF

I purchased a M605 2" for my wife today. we took it to our usual mountainside and cranked 100 rounds of .38 special and a few 357 Mag's through it this afternoon.

Looking it over it exhibited superb workmanship. There were zero visible flaws.

Being a snubby we were not trying for distance or fine accuracy on this first outing but towards the end I decided to shoot at a fist sized rock around 35 yards out. To my amazement the rock split in two and went flying on the first shot.

I wasn't certain I wanted to fire full power 357's in such a light gun but was again amazed at how much recoil was absorbed by the rubber grips.

I am positively impressed by this example of Taurus product.

This is our first Taurus but will probably not be our last.

PanaDP, I reccomend that you take the plunge.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## wardog99s

well my dad has had trubble, well not with the gun, he bought a 7 shot .357 revolver and he cant seem to find a speed loader becuse the gun is so new the shops around here arn't selling the speed loaders for it.


----------



## JimmySays

I have a 617 7 shot .357, a 445 ultralite in .44 Special and a 8 shot .17HMR. All have been nothing but reliable and I trust my life to them.

FYI- Midway USA or Cheaper than Dirt have 7 shot speed loaders. I picked mine up 3 yrs ago.


----------



## jnlsn

JimmySays said:


> I have a 617 7 shot .357, a 445 ultralite in .44 Special and a 8 shot .17HMR. All have been nothing but reliable and I trust my life to them.
> 
> FYI- Midway USA or Cheaper than Dirt have 7 shot speed loaders. I picked mine up 3 yrs ago.


Jimmy, sounds like you are familiar with Taurus. I have a PT-100 .40 S&W and the 85B2 .38 special snub nose. I am vary pleased with Taurus quality. I have been doing some research on the "Judge" and wonder if you know anything about it. Do you think it can handle a hotter .45 colt load for deer hunting?


----------



## TOF

Follow up:

I have had my model 605 for a little over a month now and have cycled a few hundred rounds through it. I am still 100% satisfied. Shot off sandbags at 15 yards a couple of weeks back and was quite surprised to achieve 3/4 inch 5 shot groups. No problem hitting 12x16" steel at 40 yds. either. I didn't expect that from a snubby so was quite pleased.

Have you decided to buy one yet PanaDP?

:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays

jnlsn said:


> Jimmy, sounds like you are familiar with Taurus. I have a PT-100 .40 S&W and the 85B2 .38 special snub nose. I am vary pleased with Taurus quality. I have been doing some research on the "Judge" and wonder if you know anything about it. Do you think it can handle a hotter .45 colt load for deer hunting?


 I am not sure what it would handle in .45 LC. I probably would and still might get one but I wish it would take a 3" .410 shell. Limiting it to the 2 1/2" cuts in on your firepower.
I would proceed with caution on the hotter hand loads for know. You might give it some time and learn from other peoples mistakes and successes handloading before making your purchase. :smt023


----------



## jnlsn

JimmySays said:


> I am not sure what it would handle in .45 LC. I probably would and still might get one but I wish it would take a 3" .410 shell. Limiting it to the 2 1/2" cuts in on your firepower.
> I would proceed with caution on the hotter hand loads for know. You might give it some time and learn from other peoples mistakes and successes handloading before making your purchase. :smt023


They are coming out with a 3" and calling it the 4510. I am not sure when, or it might be out now (or another rumor). I'll try to dig up where I read it and let you know.


----------



## jnlsn

JimmySays said:


> I am not sure what it would handle in .45 LC. I probably would and still might get one but I wish it would take a 3" .410 shell. Limiting it to the 2 1/2" cuts in on your firepower.
> I would proceed with caution on the hotter hand loads for know. You might give it some time and learn from other peoples mistakes and successes handloading before making your purchase. :smt023


I am going to hold off on the Judge for now. I just picked up a Taurus .357 model 607 with the 6 1/2" barrel. It's on the low end for deer hunting cal. but it should do the trick. It's blued and I wanted a stainless but for $200 in mint condition, I can't go wrong. It's a dream to shot too, good balance and weight with less recoil than my .38 snob nose. I'm getting an 8" pattern at 40 yards free standing with the iron sights but I want to put an optical sight on it. Do you know where to get the Taurus scope mount and what is a good red dot for it?


----------



## jnlsn

JimmySays said:


> I am not sure what it would handle in .45 LC. I probably would and still might get one but I wish it would take a 3" .410 shell. Limiting it to the 2 1/2" cuts in on your firepower.
> I would proceed with caution on the hotter hand loads for know. You might give it some time and learn from other peoples mistakes and successes handloading before making your purchase. :smt023


Jimmy

Just talked with my local gun dealer and he confirmed the 3" Judge. It's not out yet but it's coming.

Had one minor problem with the ejector rod coming loose on the 607 but nothing a little loctite can't handle. Other wise it shots like a dream just like the rest of my Taurus's.


----------



## tuckerdog1

I bought a used 605 with a problem I was aware of when I got it. The return spring for the firing pin would not bring the firing pin back into the frame, after firing a round. So after a shot, the pin would stick out, and not allow the cylinder to rotate. I thought I could fix this myself. Called Taurus and explained the problem. They sent new parts free. Got them in about a week. Turns out I could not fix myself, and had to send gun to Taurus. I called several times over the next several weeks to check up on progress. Phone folks were always polite, but could never give me any details. Got gun back in just under 6 weeks. Have put only a couple hundred rounds ( 38s & 357s ) through it since the return. Problem seems to be fixed. Not especially impressed by the accuracy. But that's not the type of gun this is. It is plenty accurate for self defense, which is what I bought it for. 

Tuckerdog1


----------



## spacedoggy

I have a S&W 460 that's a pile of junk think I'll buy a Taurus next time


----------



## jnlsn

The lifetime warranty on Taurus is great but I have heard the service takes a long time. I have had no major problems with any of my Taurus handguns and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## moose

*Judge Ultrlite problems*

I bought a Taurus Judge Ultralite on 9-10 and had to send it back to Taurus on the 9-13. Not a single round fired. Bullets would not seat in two of the cylinders. It took several phone calls to get reimbursement for me paying to ship it back for repair (still haven't seen the check) Haven't seen the firearm either been 6 weeks. I called today (10-26) and the best they could muster was an I'm sorry. I am very disappointed in the customer service I received. I had to argue just to get reimbursed for shipping. They can't seem to understand that this firearm came out of their factory defective. I own 2 other taurus automatics PT 25, PT 99 and a Taurus .357 revolver. Never had a problem. But the customer service I recieved over my $600 Judge has been the Judge, Jury, and Executioner with me and Taurus


----------



## jnlsn

Sorry to here about you're Judge. With all I have heard about Taurus taking so long with repairs, it makes you wonder how many defective guns they have to repair. I personally have not had any major problems and I have 3 Taurus handguns. I decided against the Judge because I picked up a 607 .357 mag for dirt cheap. It's on the small end for hunting whitetails, but it should do the trick. Now I'm looking for a 24/7 OSS in .40 cal. but it's a pretty new gun. Anyone have any info on (or problems with) the OSS?


----------



## Randall Donahoo

*the 650*

I have a Taurus 650 - that's the shrouded hammer 357 mag snubby. I love it. It is a handful when firing a full-power 357 round. Ouch. Practicing with 38 spec, though, is great fun, and the little thing is surprisingly accurate.

I also own a PT145 Mil Pro. Wonderful handgun! As long as you avoid Wolf and similar cheap, dirty ammo. At least that's my experience.
http://www.galleryofguns.com/shootingTimes/Articles/DisplayArticles.asp?ID=3682


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb

*taurus m44*

I've had an m44 6 inch in stainless since September of last year and shot approx. 300 rds through it before my first problem. The hammer and cylinder boound up about half way through the cycle of cocking it the other day. So I took the grips and side plate off disassebled everything cleaned and oiled it up. Problem gone, It's wierd b\c I clean it after every outing anyways on the exterior,bore, and cylinder. It's never been that dirty. May be a fluke, trash or burr that got snagged some where? Other than that I love it.


----------



## handgunner

I have a polished stainless Taurus .38 Special. sorry, i dont know the model number. but i have shot approximately 600 rounds thru it and have not had any issues. a pleasure to shoot, carry, and is very accurate for a 2 inch barrel. i have the rubber grips on it.


----------



## Desertrat

I went to the boonies in the desert today and shot another hundred rounds thru my Taurus 85 UL .38....and no problems. The only problem I have...and it isn't REALLY a problem...is sometimes my inside of my right thumb gets bruised and stings a little when I don't quite hold the thing right.....I may get some softer rubber grips for it....but in general.....a damn good weapon.


----------



## Stoo

I bought a 605 smooth hammer .357mag a couple months ago. I was shooting with a friend out behind the house yesterday. I had just shot 10 rounds of .38 through it and then loaded it with .357 and gave it to my buddy. It FTF on the third round. Cylinder would not release. Trigger would not pull back the hammer. I took it apart and got it working again. Fired a cyclinder full of .38's have not tried .357's again. I think I'm going to get rid of it now.


----------



## godadone

Some of the folks on Taurusarmed.net are noticing when they take the side plates off thier revolvers, they have a bunch of "Goo" inside the actions of the guns... Myself included with my 617.

However, I shot 1500 rounds through it with no problems, a good cleaning and it looks as good as new.


----------



## 2FNSLO

I've got a PT111 and my dad has a .357 and .44 Mag. The 111 has been perfect and the .357 and .44 are both deer killers.


----------



## oak1971

I have 3 taurus products. M44 revolver, PT99 and PT145. Love all of them.
I did have to send in the M44 after 5 years of heavy use. We'll see how long it takes to get back. My PT99 was used and I have had it for 10 years or so and put 1,000's of round through with no problem. Just got a PT145 and have 200-300 round through that one. No issues. 6-6-08 Round count on PT145 now at approx. 2k.


----------



## GB2008

I've never experienced any problems with any of my Taurus handguns. I've got a model 85 .38 special, model 66 .357 magnum, &a Tracker .44 magnum. They all perform wonderfully, I've put quite a few rounds through them all, I'd buy another Taurus product in a second  Smooth actions, comfortable in the hand. A family member of mine has an older Taurus 38 special (not sure on the model, it's a 6-shot, blued, 4 in. barrel), it was my Grandfathers when he was a security guard in the late 60's, and that shoots nice as well, I put a bunch of rounds through that about a year or so ago &it never skipped a beat &was very accurate. From my experiences with them, Taurus makes good handguns. I've got a couple Smiths, as well as a Colt, and I like them all the same.


----------



## oak1971

Got my M44 back. Test drive tomorrow.


----------



## oak1971

All is well runs better than ever.


----------



## Dreaded

I've got a Raging Bull in .454 and haven't had any problems with it other then after I drop the first Buck every other one in the county leave the area. Loud as can be but a great revolver. Built like a tank, double lockup, nice stock grip, can't go wrong!


----------



## dannyb

I've had a PT 99F for years and years. Never had a problem with it. Bought a .22 ultralite revolver, not real good. I've only put 80 rounds through it. The trigger binds, the cylinder locks up, it failed to pop the rounds out when I popped on the ejector rod. I'm looking to send it back and see if they'll fix it.


----------



## dannyb

I miswrote. It failed to pop the fired casings out when I pushed the ejector rod. I had to extract each of the 9 casings manually. I also had to manually move the cylinder to get it to move again when it bound after 36 rounds.


----------



## JAMES346

*Taurus 605*

I purchased a stainless steel Taurus 605 last April, immediately I noticed the cylinder had a tendency to bind.
I thought it might need a period of time at the gun range to be broken in, to cycle properly. 
I struggled with it and found it would only work with PMC ammo, with difficulty. To make a long story short, the cylinder jammed shut, loaded. The trigger mechanism was stripped, and I really don't see how this gun made it to the retail counter. This gun was junk in my opinion from the start. I also have a Taurus model 607 bought a few years ago that no longer operates as a double action revolver. I can't comment on the companies ability or willingness to rectify this situation, as I am now preparing to send these guns back.
That's my experience to this point.


----------



## Scorch

*Taurus M44*

I just purchased a M44, 6.5 inch. Today was the day I went out and tried it out. Got 6 shots off no problem, but when I reloaded, it would'nt fire and I can't open the cyliner again. I didn't think revolvers could jam! I was told that Taurus was just as good as a S&W, just a little cheaper. I now I have my doubts. I paid a lot of money for this pig. Now I've got to pay someone to get it open to I can take the bullets out for shipping back to Taurus. I'm not impressed!


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I would wager that you have an ammo issue. Empty the cylinder and see if it will revolve with the hammer and trigger. 

A lot of times rounds that are not seated properly will bind up the cylinder. It only takes one round to bind up the cylinder.


----------



## jay7

all i can say is i trust taurus, good warentee *although it takes month on a product service* , i've been the proud owner of the new Judge for about 8 weeks now, full size, fires great, acepts the .410 with no problem, at 10 yards its deffinately a stopping force to be respected.

but with any revolver, check it out when ya buy it, make sure the cyl is not loose , make sure it lines up well with the barrel, all the usual stuff, can bet my dollar youll like taurus firearms.


----------



## Nerostarr

I have 2 Taurus hand guns, a 709 slim pistol that has been great, and I love it. I also have a Taurus 94 revolver that is total junk. The 94 cylinder would always bind and it would spray gun powder out the left side. After 200 rounds the cylinder completly fell out of the gun. I'm getting ready to send it back to taurus for repairs. I understand stuff happens and Im giving them a chance to make it right before I judge them on their products. I've never been a revolver guy, so maybe that's half the problem. I like those simi-autos.


----------



## nitedogg

I own a 85 UL in blued no problems yet very accurate for the short barrel does have a hard trigger pull tho!


----------



## woodspinner

*model 990 problems*

See my post on 12/05/2009

woodspinner


----------



## n2dablue

*New Taurus .357 front sight issue*

I just bought a Taurus Tracker .357 Model 627 (6" barrel) yesterday. Kinda hard to pass judgment on it since it's so new and I've only fired a few rounds through it, but... I have one little gripe, the cheesy orange sticker on the front sight just peeled right off as soon as I pulled it out of the box. Now I'm debating on whether to glue this back on (cheesy), living with the sight as is, or getting a different front sight altogether. I was so anxious to shoot it when I got home that I didn't put any targets up. I sighted in on an old cob of corn hanging from a squirrel feeder that was ~80ft away. I cut it in half first shot! My wife shot it a few times with .38s and the giggles ensued. She's normally kinda timid when shooting but this thing is a real pussycat with .38s given the weight. Anyway, enough of my banter. Any suggestions for aftermarket sights?


----------



## sparks701

I just got a 905, gun is great, very smooth trigger. the only problem is the moonclips don't hold the the 9mm rounds very well. They seem to loosen up after using just a few times. But the gun is great.


----------



## desirefirst

*judge*



Baldy said:


> I have had Taurus revolvers in the past and never had any trouble with them. I beleive that the craftmanship is a lot better in the big three and I know the service is. I would buy one if I wanted it for sure as they will get the job done. I been thinking about the Judge myself for awhile.


i see it's been a while since your post but fyi - the firing pin on my judge broke while dry firing, called taurus and shipped back under their account and got fixed gun back in 3 days.


----------



## bayhawk2

After reading all the defects you guys have wrote,it sounds awful.
Then again a lot of the faults sound like human error.Not all of course.
I have 3 Taurus weapons.A .44 Mag Tracker,a Judge,and the Millinium Pro.
I have nothing but good things to say about them.*The .44 Mag can lock
up if the bullets are too long.If the bullets are extending out the end of the cylinder?They're too long.Re-loaders have to watch this.Some factory ammo is also too long for the .44 Mag.*I never dry fire
my weapons.This may or may not be a quality issue.I just don't do it.
*The cylinders on these revolvers have to be brass brushed and cleaned
when new out of the box.*They come with a little gunk coating in them.
If not the bullets won't go all the way in causing cylinder jams.The casings will also be hard to eject,due to no room for expansion.Brass or nylon brushes have to be a part of your 
gun cleaning vocabulary if you own these particular weapons.Proper care,and a little common sense.Of course they are man made,so anything can break,but I think they have a long life if taken care of.My opinion.


----------



## recoilguy

The title of the thread is Taurus revolver problems ....I want details.

He was asking for people to telling him bad stuiff about Taurus reveolvers. I am not a fan of threads that ask for bad reviews. But thats just me .

RCG


----------



## LarryY

*Own Both Auto and Weel Gun*

My wife is the handgunner in the family. She owns both a 357 revolver and a 380 auto. The revolver has been a dream, it shoots and functions flawlessly. Four inch ported barrel eight shot. The auto is another story, it has not worked from the start. It will only chamber Rem ammo, all others fail to chamber and even have to be pried from the barrel! The factory states this will go away after about 200 rounds! I'm skeptical about that. And why doesn't it work right from the start? 
I have heard from gunsmiths that Taurus revolvers are o.k. but the autos are problems. I guess they are right.


----------



## bayhawk2

I only own the one simi-auto.The Millinium Pro Pt-111 9M.M.
I'm super satisfied with it.I carry it on occasion.They make
a much thiner,lighter version now.It's a great shooting pistol.
As far as the .380 ?I have the Ruger LCP .380.Sweet little 
carry pistol.I may someday write some bad news on my Taurus revolvers .
As of now?No news is good news.


----------



## oak1971

oak1971 said:


> I have 3 taurus products. M44 revolver, PT99 and PT145. Love all of them.
> I did have to send in the M44 after 5 years of heavy use. We'll see how long it takes to get back. My PT99 was used and I have had it for 10 years or so and put 1,000's of round through with no problem. Just got a PT145 and have 200-300 round through that one. No issues. 6-6-08 Round count on PT145 now at approx. 2k.


I now have only the M44 left. The PT1911 fell apart, sold the PT99 and the PT145. Now I have a Les Bear and DW Valor for 1911's and Sig 226 and 220 elite for sa/da defense guns. The M44 is retired since I now have 3 Smith 629's.


----------



## niadhf

Since this old thread was resurected i will reply (again??). I have had a model 94 for over 20 years with NO problems. I bought a model 605 (used) last year. no problems... until recently. Now let me finish. This has become one of my 2 main carry guns, in a (self made) kydex tuckable holster. All last fall winfter carried over tank top, under short sleeve, tucked. No Problems. Carried in to june/july (when i went to P3AT in pocket)...but not with tank top.
Wiped pistol down and put it in drawer.
pulled it back out. carried.. sweated. got pinched by hammer on bare skin. Bought new hammer to bob. Decided to re shape hammer (smaller spur, rounded, even with sides of hammer) and install it. Did so. started having cylinder rotation problems. Looked at it over next few months (and retired it from carrying until i figured it out). Was ready to replace original hammer, when the light bulb went off. The cylinder wouldnt rotate after reloading.... unless i closed it with some force, then it worked every time (only a temporary hic-cough otherwise on 2 cylinders, but NOT ok in a carry gun for me).

I finally cleaned and lubed a number of parts (again). cylinder release pin (not thumb release, inside shroud), the spring loaded part at back of spawl (sorry no tech name on this for me). Better but not good.

then I removed the cylinder release latch, and discovered... (remember that sweated and stuck in drawer) sweat crud and slight rusting UNDER the release latch (internal). cleaned/ lubed. tested. tested some more, repeat above till no failures in 100-150 repeats (remember open close pull.. each cylinder.. 100-150 times). Problem fixxed.

Problem. My fault... i didnt clean it well enough at a point wher i KNEW it was exposed to sweat and dust etc. (yess mine is SS, irrelevant on the internal part)

Solution, do what i should have done, clean and lube.
Result.. my favorite (2nd favorite, changes sometimes depending on wardrobe) carry arm is back out of retirement.


----------



## spydie

*Taurus 990ss6*

My buddy and I just today each bought a Taurus 990SS6 Tracker 6.5" .22 LR. I have a couple other Taurus revolvers (model 85 and model 941) which operate reliably. Both of these Trackers are junk and will be going back to the dealer tomorrow, hopefully for a refund, or at least shipped back to Taurus for repair (though I don't hold my breath about actually repairing them... we'll take our loss and trade them off at first chance). Both have the cylinder lock up in either DA or SA mode after firing a few rounds. Not sure what's causing it. The front cylinder gap is large (by most standards but pretty usual for Taurus) at .007" so it probably isn't binding up on the front. It appears to be a head-gap problem to me. It makes the guns totally useless in my opinion. I won't fight them on the target range. I'll give the problem to someone else that liked Taurus. I used to be a Taurus fan (having owned many of their rifles) until today. But getting two identical guns with the same problem leads one to believe all new Taurus revolvers are JUNK. Also, they do misfire a lot (using brand new ammo, two different brands). I was thinking about getting a Judge, but after researching the internet, I've found a lot of other people with the same cylinder lock-up problem on the .22s that I'm having and also a lot of people with Judge problems. My advice is pay more money for a S&W, and stay away from Taurus revolvers


----------



## bayhawk2

spidie-I bought a few of my guns from a place that I can't return them to.
I have to send them back to the manufacturer for repairs if they need repair.
I'd certainly send them back and get them right.New revolvers right out of the box
should work.As far as the Judge review?I have one and love it.I shoot the
Federal handgun 000 Buckshot through it.All I can say is "awesome".


----------



## skidder

*Taurus changed my mind*

I recently purchased a brand new 44 tracker. The Gun arrived with several defects. The worst being the hammer rubbing a grove into the frame (top-right). The grip was torn, not once, not twice, but 9 times all the way through to the inside. 
I called them immediately. They were real polite and sent a Fedex guy to my house the next day. The gun left with a detailed letter describing the problems. I received the gun back today in worse shape than when it left. The grip was not replaced, same grip with all the tears. They left a noticeable mark in the hammer trying to center it, but it looks like they went the wrong way and made the rubbing even worse. Oh yah.... it came back with greasy and dirty finger prints all over the grip barrel, and frame .

I'm afraid to send it off again for fear of it getting worse!!!

I love my target 22 Tracker 6.5", it has been a great handgun, the very reason I purchased this one. The finish, action, and tolerances, were nothing like this 44, having the same frame, grip, and cylinder. They sure went down hill the last 10 years. 

I once defended Taurus, but I now see the light and grieve with all the others who have purchased these piles of crap. Where the heck do they get their gun smiths. I'm madder than an old red hen, and I better quite before I get censored.


----------



## sprale

I picked up a 617 for my wife for the holidays. It's a 2" 7-round .357 snubbie with a short grip. It kicks like a mad mule with the .357 but is actually controllable and run with .38 (I want the 4" version of this one). It has a fixed front sight and a channel for the rear, so it's definitely nothing near accurate beyond a few yards, but it's perfect for the misses. No safeties, switches or anything to worry about under stress; just point and shoot.


----------



## Indiana Reloader

*Indiana reloader*

I have a Taurus 85 that was purchased new. It started binding with the fist few rounds and I found pieces of the rubber grip seam under the grip. I removed the small pieces and it worked fine for a while. Now it is binding again. Clearance between the cylinder and forcing cone is adequate and the ammunition is OK. (148 grain wadcutters over 3 grains of Bullseye seated flush.) There are no high primers and I'm convinced the problem is inside the mechanism. Since Taurus has a lifetime guarantee on this gun I'm replacing it as a carry gun and returning it for repair. I am equally unhappy with my Taurus Millenium.


----------



## childs2486

*650 horror story*

Here's my Taurus horror story:

Bought a model 650 new a few years back. Put about 500 rounds thru it. It starts misfiring and the barrel is canted.

Sent it to Taurus. That cost $75. They replaced the firing pin and straightened the barrel.

Got 13 more rounds thru it and the transfer bar breaks. (That's not 13 thousand rounds or 13 hundred rounds, just 13 rounds) I ordered that and replaced it myself for less than $10.

Got 287 more rounds thru it and the barrel is canted again. This time I'm making an action wrench insert from a blank for $40 and straightening the barrel myself.

That's about $120 in repairs (so far) for a $350 pistol with less than 1000 rounds down the pipe.

Anything else breaks, I'm cutting it in half and throwing it in the trash. I'll never buy another Taurus, that's for sure.


----------



## RDub

Well I've been holding off commenting until I got some rounds through this 608..
Last month I picked up a new 608 6½". 
The only problem I had with it, was three of the eight chambers had difficulty accepting ammunition. I traced the problem to the ejector not being polished out completely and not lining up with the chamber. With the help of a Dremmel Tool and a mild abrasive wheel, problem solved.
The positive part of this gun is it shoots great! And I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Coyote Killa

I recently purchased a *Taurus 650 CIA* .357 magnum. The first trip to the range I fired 2 shots with .38 specials and the cylinder would no longer turn. I tried again and again with different ammo and experienced the same problem. I phoned Taurus and they would not send a call tag and made me pay for the shipping to have a brand new gun repaired. I sent it for repair, and it came back with the exact same problem. I took the gun to my dealer, he sent it back to Taurus for the 2nd "repair". It came back scratched on the side, and with chipped blueing where they had removed a punch pin without care. I took it to the range, loaded it, and the cylinder would not close when loaded. I tried 4 different types of ammo and none worked. It currently is on it's way back to Taurus for the 3rd time. They claim that they are going to replace it with a new gun. We'll see. So far I've spent $ 350 on the gun, $72.02 on shipping charges to have a brand new gun "not repaired", and along the way have been treated with disrespect and indifference by Taurus. I own 3 other Taurus guns that have been okay, but this one has taught me the "Taurus lesson". The lifetime warranty does not cover shipping and it is expensive to ship guns for repair. Taurus does not have good customer service or repair department. It may in fact take a lifetime until they are done with it. I'll never purchase another Taurus firearm based on this experience. So there is your reliable, close-at-hand experience with Taurus problems. Do yourself a favor and get a S&W or a Ruger. You won't be disappointed. Taurus model 650 CIA - Problems! thread http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1914670#Post1914670


----------



## JNC

I wish I would have read this first. Just picked up a Taurus 605, 25 rounds and cylinder will not lock, release appears to be stuck in open positon. Cleaned and cleaned- no luck. Time to ship back to the factory I guess.
Now the Glock Model 31 was a different story.....
Should have never sold my Ruger.....
JNC


----------



## Sarcoma

Taurus Tracker .357 w/4 in. ported barrel. 
Bullet debris 3-4 mm in size embedded in my face after firing. Loads of copper jacket debris around the barrel just just forward of where the cylinder lines up. I kept that gun spotless clean and didnt have a problem until around 500 rounds down range. Gunsmith told me it was now a paper-weight. 

Sarcoma


----------



## Plumber1

I have had no problems with several Taurus revolvers and nothing but problems
with the 2 taurus Semi Autos I was dumb enough to buy. After sending both back to
Taurus twice (with looong wait times) I traded both away for other weapons.
Both the semi autos were bought new. PT145 and a 709. Both jammed, FTF, FTE
you name it. And I don't limp wrist so that's not it. Slide jammed in the 145 and
local smiths couldn't fix. 709 hammer would lock up.


----------



## kerrycork

I like Taurus revolvers I have several .22 mod 94 .22mag mod941 .357 mod 608. This 608 6.5in. compensated barrel was as smooth as the best, very good trigger fine polish and blue and shot exceptionaly well with any thing I fed it My wife carries a mod 85 ul .38 spl. Very satisfied with Taurus revolvers. Will never buy another Taurus auto. thats another story.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

^ will gladly buy ANY piece of crap taurus pistol for piece of crap prices, passing your garbage off on the next guy is dishonest unless you tell him its junk.


----------



## kerrycork

Would advise aginst buying any picece of crap taurus pistol even for a piece of crap price. 
745 frequent fail to fire, not due to ammo. 909 with a bore dia of.357. that is not 9mm. had enough taurus pistols


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

kerrycork said:


> Would advise aginst buying any picece of crap taurus pistol even for a piece of crap price.


as i am a former dealer and gunsmith and the current owner of 4 already, i will take my chances..... but thanks for the advice


----------



## taurusucks

Dont do it ! Buying a Taurus is putting your life in danger. Spend the extra $100 and get any other gun. What ever you do -please dont the Taurus 357 mag gun. They blow up. Taurus guns are for people that want a gun but dont have the money to buy a real gun. I can back this up with pictures.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

taurusucks said:


> Dont do it ! Buying a Taurus is putting your life in danger. Spend the extra $100 and get any other gun. What ever you do -please dont the Taurus 357 mag gun. They blow up. Taurus guns are for people that want a gun but dont have the money to buy a real gun. I can back this up with pictures.


awesome first post and nic....

as always i will buy your piece of crap taurus at piece of crap prices. just let me know what you got and what you want for it.


----------



## taurusucks

I dont know why or how taurus is still selling guns. They SUCK !! Its the price. For $400 you can get a gun. Thats all your getting. If your real lucky, it may shot without killing you. If anyone wants a gun and only has $00 to spend, get a glock.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

taurusucks said:


> .... If anyone wants a gun and only has $00 to spend, get a glock.


i have $00 and i cant get a glock anywhere for that?


----------

